

Cruel way to promote a product - kachnuv_ocasek
https://duck.co/topic/promoting-duckduckgo-with-htaccess

======
anonymoushn
This is pretty bad. Much of the time, your page (which the user clicked on in
Google, for instance) won't be near the top of DDG at all. You're essentially
saying "You don't want to go to my page, try one of these other pages
instead." It also takes an unreasonable amount of time for DDG to load
results, compared to whatever site the user was using.

~~~
sudont
I agree. Not to mention that a non-technical user would view this the same as
an ISP’s DNS redirect page, and think the site doesn’t exist.

------
dspillett
If I click on a link in Google's results and immediately get a search page, I
will assume that the entry in Google is a bogus one that a clever SEO
operative has convinced the algorithm into placing above actual relevant
content. I will hit the back button and tell Google to filter out results for
that site in future.

Feel free to do this if you are happy to keep people like me away from your
site.

------
epi0Bauqu
Please note that the poster is not associated with the company.

------
Udo
I'm actually surprised this doesn't happen more often in the world of SEO
spam. The obvious way to solve this is for the Google bot to give sites a
Google referrer string when it comes to index them. That way the bot would see
those sites just as a search user does. Of course that means in the long run,
Google bot would also have to pose with a fake USER_AGENT identifier to make
sure it actually gets the real content.

